# Thank you



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

As some of you know my W suffered on and off from vulvodynia for the last three years. And one of you posters nicely suggested a low oxalate diet. Well it has been an absolute miracle. She is completely better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Thats good news. Amazing how something so simple is can be drastically more effective than other treatment options.


----------

